# Test Enanthate, Nolvadex and Clomid Cycle



## apache51 (Dec 28, 2012)

*26 Years old
200lbs >10% Body Fat
Easily ten years of consistent training experience
This is my first cycle
Training five days a week and resting but active on the other two. Nutrition is good, cook mostly all my meals at home. Always healthy
My goal with this cycle is to push my own limits and lift more than ever really. Specifically my Bench and Squat numbers. 

*Ok, now that the admin stuff is taken care of, I am going to be cycling with Test Enanthate 400mg/ml, Nolvadex 25mg/tablet and Clomid 50mg per tablet. I have already purchased all three and am ready to go. I was referred to this cycle by a very experienced friend of mine. I will be taking 1ml a week, .5 on Mondays and the other .5 on Thursdays for a total of 400mg per week. My questions are on the use of the Nolvadex and Clomid. I have done my research and found that there is a lot of different opinions on taking Nolvadex during the cycle. My understanding is that the best results come from taking Nolvadex near the end of the cycle and then introducing the clomid for PCT. Any thoughts on this and the dosages of the Nolvadex and Clomid?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## apache51 (Dec 28, 2012)

This is what I am currently planning... 

Nolvadex 20mg/day - week 8-12 of cycle or if gyno symptoms appear (during cycle)
PCT
Nolvadex 10mg/every other day for 2 weeks right after last injection (1st and 2nd week)
Nolvadex 10mg/day + clomid 75mg/day 2 weeks after last injection (3rd week)
clomid 50mg/day (4th week)
clomid 25mg/day for 10 days (5th week)


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 30, 2012)

You need to take more test. Anything less than 500mg a week you are wasting it and probably wont get much out of it except small testicles. Id say do 600mg a week since you are dosed at 400mg/ml (which by the way 400mg/ml is too concentrated... its going to hurt like hell). Your clomid and tamoxifene are dosed correctly for daily dosing but I wouldnt start those until two weeks before your cycle ends. At 400-600mg you really shouldnt see much as far sides but if you start to see some estrogenic sides I would pick up some research anastrazole from one of the research chem sponsors. I like Http://www.purchasepeptides.com myself. It is like $30. Got anymore specific questions you can PM me.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2012)

400 mg a week is fine. It's your first cycle. You don't need more than 500 mg a week which tends to be the recommended amount but 400 mg will do. Not sure why ^ thinks 400 mg a week would be a waste of money. IMO you are better off starting low and upping it to see how you react rather than going knee deep and having to fight sides later.


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 30, 2012)

an average TRT dosage is 300mg a week which means if you were to take 300mg a week of testosterone without needing TRT you would get no benefits from the test once you shut down. 400mg of test will bring you only slightly above normal testosterone levels once shutdown happens. That is why I recommend at least 500mg.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2012)

The average TRT dose is NOT 300 mg a week. You're lucky if you can get your doc to agree on 200-250 mg. unless you are talking of self medication. It's his first cycle. Receptors are fresh and he could gain easily on 400 mg. i didn't cycle for two years and came back and grew on 250-300 mg a week. Yes, 400 mg won't do much for the advanced user but for the novice it's plenty.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 30, 2012)

rippedgolfer said:


> The average TRT dose is NOT 300 mg a week. You're lucky if you can get your doc to agree on 200-250 mg. unless you are talking of self medication. It's his first cycle. *Receptors are fresh *and he could gain easily on 400 mg. i didn't cycle for two years and came back and grew on 250-300 mg a week. Yes, 400 mg won't do much for the advanced user but for the novice it's plenty.




stop it.



400mg a week is not a waste, but 600mg is better

get an AI, adex or aromasin (make sure it's from a reputable company) and time it's implication based on the shortest ester within the compound (proprionate = day one essentially, Enanthate or cypionate, id say no later than day 4 just to be safe.. better off taking it immediately regardless in the interest of safety).

test 400 usually contains multiple esters, some that are very long like decanoate. If very long esters are present, adjust your pct timing accordingly


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't use Nolva on cycle unless you feel itchy nipples or gyno related sides. You can use it in your pct with clomid. You should get an AI like adex or armor as a preventive for estrogen related sides.


----------



## apache51 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just out of curiosity.. why not use Nolva in cycle?


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

Nolva isnt going to prevent estrogen. It just blocks it at ur nips. So when u stop taking the nolva bang u end up with gyno. Well not saying u will but u deff will have a better chance. Use adex aromasin or formeron on cycle. I recommend formeron 2 pumps a day or aromasin at 12.5 ed should be fine and also run it in pct to prevent estro sides as ur hormones will be fluctuating greatly. And for the love of god do as much research as possible before starting. The last thing u want is bigger tits then ur girl


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 14, 2013)

toss the clomid there is no reason for it. my advice...

600 test
12.5 aromasin ed or .5 adex eod
PCT with nolva

done...

As for the TRT talk and what he should run 300 is not standard... That is just what we consider standard for cruising... I beleive watson test c is 200mg. Most doctors wont even give you a full cc. They will get you around 900 for your test results. (i work with a family pract dr that does this) 300mg puts you over the normal range... It its dosed right 1cc of 300 should net you around 1300 give or take. So 400 should put you well over 1500 which is considered high on blood work. I ran 500 for my first cycle and liked 500 allot, also stacked it with 20 dbol.


----------



## apache51 (Jan 25, 2013)

Update for anyone who cares:

Ive just completed week one of PCT. Last inject date was the 18th. 
Currently using just the Nolva eod. Going to be adding in the Clomid in week 3 of PCT. Basically following my initial guidance. Have not experienced any real side effects. Considering this was a pretty small cycle and only 400mg of test En per week. I love all the advice though! I've learned a lot and my next cycle will be much different!!!!!  I really effed this one up considering I, against my better judgement, spent a night out with the boys. Drank a lot, some guy tried to fight me, I ended up beating him senseless. Broke my hand, boxers fracture, and got a misdemeanor assault charge against me. (which I'm now waiting for the court papers) So yeah, I'm a big knucklehead. But live and learn. I quit drinking for good and my next cycle will be smarter. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## shreevenkatesh (Sep 15, 2014)

whole testosterone series is now at one portal 
*
*  Testosterone Enanthate
*  Testosterone Propionate
*  Testostesone Cypionate

*check other anabolic steroids at *Anabolic Steroids*


----------



## blergs. (Sep 16, 2014)

apache51 said:


> *26 Years old
> 200lbs >10% Body Fat
> Easily ten years of consistent training experience
> This is my first cycle
> ...



2 weeks after you take last shot of test you start Clomid and nolva. I rec 50mg clomid ed and 20-25mg nolva ed for 4 weeks as a good PCT.  now for DURING cycle you want an AI... I rec Dex at 0.25-0.5mg eod.

as for test.. you never said how long you will use it, I rec 12-14 weeks, no less then 12wks MIN, IMO.


----------

